
Facebook confirms 419m users’ phone numbers exposed in latest privacy lapse - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/04/facebook-users-phone-numbers-privacy-lapse
======
EnderWT
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880576)

